# The Excalibur Of Pallet Discombobulators



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 21, 2015)

A vision came to me in the early dawn,
The Lady of the Lake ,her arm clad in the most pure shimmering shamite, held aloft Excalibur from the busom  of the water signifying by divine province that i must wield Excalibur...



The head is 2 pieces of 3/8 x 3/4" x 6" steel motor spacers welded to the angle iron backing, that is welded to a piece of 6"long hunk of scrap 2" OD square tubing and welded a 5' piece of 1 1/4" .090 wall square steel tube to the head. the fit was sloppy so i added a couple pieces of mild steel filler blocks to take up the gap. I used the PowCon 200 mig in the FCAW process Innershield 211 .045" wire




i'll be making a couple refinements and take it for a test run
#palletdiscombobulator


----------



## Franko (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm anxious to see it discombobulate a pallet.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 22, 2015)

Seems legit. Just remember the Lady is married so keep a cool tool!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 22, 2015)

Franko said:


> I'm anxious to see it discombobulate a pallet.



i'll embed a video into the thread when it's been tweaked in !


----------



## Franko (Oct 22, 2015)

Ooowee. I can't wait,
to see it discombobulate.


----------



## Riaan (Oct 22, 2015)

If I may be so bold as to suggest an improvement - add a semi-circle to the fulcrum point, that way you won't create as much of a dent in the wood.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice work! Looks Like it oughtta do the trick.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh, oh. Wood salvaging now are we? You're getting sucked in deeper and deeper. It's like hitting the scrap yards.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2015)

middle.road said:


> Oh, oh. Wood salvaging now are we? You're getting sucked in deeper and deeper. It's like hitting the scrap yards.


It's a sickness, lol.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 22, 2015)

Most pallets I run across is only good for bonfires.


----------



## Franko (Oct 22, 2015)

The trash truck has a very good pallet discombobulator.


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 24, 2015)

I've been considering doing something similar, using old pallets as firewood for when we go camping. I would not need much wood, just a little here and there. Obtaining pallets is not a problem, I have a ready source of broken ones.

For years we always just purchased firewood at the state parks that we visit, but the last few years I am finding that the wood is often too wet to make a nice fire. You can get it to burn if you build a big fire and keep it big and hot, but forget it if you want to have a nice small fire to sit by. Add to this the fact that you can no longer transport firewood in Minnesota due to legislation in place to help curb the spread of Emerald Ash Borer. Processed and kiln dried wood can be transported without restriction, thus my thought of using old pallets. A tool like this would be just the ticket, but I have a hunch that the nails will generally stay in their holes in the stringers, and the slats will just pull off of the nails.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 21, 2015)

Franko said:


> Ooowee. I can't wait,
> to see it discombobulate.



be careful what you wish for.....






i apologize in advance for the poor production...


----------



## Franko (Nov 21, 2015)

That's one discombobulated palet now, Mike.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Franko,
the pallet was trashed, so disassembly wasn't hard.


----------

